# Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne? *edit* Kein Problem am PC mit WindowsMediaCenter (Vista), aber am Laptop (win XP) KEINE Sender...



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

**edit 12.6 * Habe nun ein 6m-Antennenkabel als Verlängerung: per Terratec-Software starke Empfangstörungen bei einigen Sendern, mit dem Vista Windows MEdia Center aber alle einwandfrei - und am Laptop mit windows XP findet er immer noch keinen einzigen Sender... WMC hat der nicht... und nu? *edit**




Ich hab nen DVB-T Stick, der in der Nähe des PCs schlechten Empfang hat - der steht halt 6m vom Fenster weg. Am Stick ist eine mitgelieferte Antenne, die mit einem Stecker wie für normales Kabel-TV am Stick abgeschlossen wird, also so in der Art:

http://www.ac-sat-corner.de/shop/images/shopbilder/antennenkabel_tv.jpg

Ich hab mal probeweise ein 2m-Antennenkabel für TV dazwischensteckt, so dass ich die Antenne näher zum Fenster aufstelllen konnte - der Empfang war da schon viel besser.

Jetzt hab ich aber noch 8m Lautsprecherkabel da, also je 8m doppeladrig, je ca. 5mm dick. so in der Art: http://www.first-class-audio.de/bilder/produkte/gross/2620_1.jpg eine Leitung ist halt rot markiert, die andere schwarz - damit man die unterscheiden kann.


Kann ich die beiden Kabelenden irgendwie an den Stecker des Antennenkabels dranmachen und damit eine bessere Antenne erzeugen? ich dachte daran, dass ich zB das rote Kabel des Lautsprecherkabels an dem äußeren Ring des Antennen-Steckers befestige und das schwarze Kabel des Lautsprecherkabels dann an den mittleren Pin des Antennen-Steckers. Oder muss ich vlt nicht mal drauf achten, wo ich die Kabelenden anschließe? 

Müßte ich da eigentlich dann am anderen Ende des Laursprcherkabels plus+minus verbinden?


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Du bist witzig

Ne Antenne ist einfach ein Kabel, dem gesagt wird:" Empfang mal die Frequenz" (sinngemäß). Das Gleiche Kabel als Lautsprecherkabel verwendet, gibt keine Radiofrequenz aus, weil dem eben net miotgeteilt wird, dass es Radio/DVB-T empfangen soll.

Also: Man nehme Kabel, schneide ein normales Antennenkabel auf, klemmst die *beiden* Enden des LS-Kabels an den Kupferdraht und schließt den Aluschirm ab, so dass sich Aluschirm & Kupfer nie berühren. Das Ende des LS-Kabels lötest du dann wieder zusammen. (Querschnittsverdopplung)

Fertig ist deine Antennne.

So hab Ichs schon zwei mal hioer laufen, ein mal bei meinen Eltern und einmal in der Badanlage und der Radioempfang ist klasse.


----------



## (@ze) (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Servus!

Ich würde besser ein längeres Antennenkabel als Verlängerung nutzen, 
da LS-Kabel nicht abgeschirmt ist und du somit auf lange Strecken Signal-Verluste hast.
Ist vielleicht einfacher als die "Wurfantenne" von Devil-X.
Kommt immer darauf an wie gut das DVB-T Signal in deiner Umgebung anliegt, in was für 
einen Haus (Stahlbeton, etc.) man wohnt.

mfg


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Also ich hab ja schon Blödsinn gelesen, aber Devil, du machst vielem Ehre  Selbiges für @ze . Besonders der Abschnitt mit den Signalverlusten auf langen Strecken. Das ist, wenn Lautsprecher angeschlossen sind ... Das Kabel kann man also als Antennenbaumaterial verwenden, aber so wie du dir das vorstellst, so kommt man NIE zum Ziel ...

Also, ein Antennenkabel ist geschirmt. Das hat seine guten Gründe! Um es kurz zu machen, weil ich hier nicht Romane bezüglich der Antennen/Kabel Geschichte schreiben möchte ... 

@Herbboy: Im Prinzip kannst du dieses Vorhaben starten. NUR sollte die Länge der beiden Schenkel stimmen. Du hast nämlich vor einen Dipol "zu bauen". JEDE Antenne sollte einigermaßen auf den Empfangbaren Frequenzbereich abgestimmt sein. Auch wenn´s nur für den Empfang ist. Die Fautformel heißr: 300.000 : die Frequenz : 4 dann hast du einen Virtelwellen-Dipol, ABER beide Schenkel müssen gleich lang sein.  Als Kompromiss nimmt man die Mittenfrequenz der DVB-T Kanäle

Oder aber man nimmt einfach 75 Ohm Kabel (bekannt als TV / Sat Kabel) und lötet das direkt an der Antenne an, wenn möglich, oder kauft sich für 3 Euro eine Verlängerung 

Gruß Rammbock


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Ich kauf dann wohl lieber einfach ein 5m-Antennenkabel, also eines wie für KabelTV - weil die Stecker da halt passen. ^^ @Devil: ich weiß schon, dass es einfach nur ein Kabel und es erstmal egal ist, um welche Art von "Daten" es geht - was ich nicht weiß ist nur, ob EINE Kabelader reicht oder ich zwei nehmen soll (weil das mitgelieferte kabel halt nen Stecker mit innen und Außenleiter hat, was aber ja evlt. nur rein praktische Gründe hat), und wenn zwei, ob ich die verbinden darf, kann oder sogar muss.


Kann ich denn irgendwas kaputtmachen (Kurzschluss), wenn ich es mit dem Lautsprecherkabel einfach mal probiere?


----------



## feivel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

man kann wohl mit dem antennenkabel sehr viel machen und deren litze, gibts allerlei anleitungen im internet, gleich vorweg, bei mir hats nicht funktioniert


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Da ja nur empfangen wird, ein ganz klares NEIN, kaputt machen kannst du nichts, selbst wenn ein Kabel Masse (außen) und die Seele (Innen) berührt. 

Wenn du natürlich unweit vom Sender stehst, dann kannst du da Glück haben, das du schon mit nur 10cm Draht / Lautsprecherkabel etwas empfängst, wenn du es nur in den Mittelpol steckst. Als Faustregel würd ich aber sagen beide Schenkel etwa 71 cm lang (habe 420 MHz als Mitte genommen) und dann sollte das devinitiv passen. 

Genau. Die Stecker sind genormt und passen immer.

Edit: Naja, soviel kann man eben nicht machen. Es gibt ein paar bestimmte Antennenformen, die man nachbauen könnte. Aber die einfachste Form ist und bleibt der Dipol. *Wo ich aber nicht verschweigen will, das dieser eine gewisse Richtwirkung hat* ...


----------



## (@ze) (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

@Rammbock / oder wie du dich verhältst:  Wenn die Strecke zur Antenne(!) zu lang und 
ungeschützt (bspw. Stromkabel gleich daneben) ist, dann braucht man auch keine Antenne mehr.


Zitat @TheRammbock: - Also, ein Antennenkabel ist geschirmt. Das hat seine guten Gründe! -


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Ich hoffe wir geraten nicht aneinander  Aber das ist Nonsens was du schreibst. Da können 380 Volt Kabel neben dem Antennenkabel verlaufen und das Antennenkabel interessiert es nicht die Bohne. Das Antennenkabel ist nur der Leiter des Signals. Wenn stromkabel an der Antenne langführen, zumindest bis 380 Volt passiert da auch gar nichts. Ich stand mal mit Antenne und PKW unter diese Überland-Strommasten mit mehreen KV, da hat sich ein Rauschen bemerkbar gemacht was devinitiv von diesen Leitungen herrührt. 

Was meinst du mit ungeschütze Antennenkabel? Sowas gibt es nicht! Und ein zu lang gibt es für den heimischen Bereich nicht. Selbst bei 100m Antennekabel, was von guter Güte ist, gibt es mit nebenliegenden Stromkabeln keinerlei Probleme. Hier gilt die Regel, umso länger die Antennenleitung, umso besser sollte das Schirmungsmaß (verschiedene Materielien und dementsprechend Kosten) sein.


----------



## derP4computer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Mein Tip:

Funktioniert bei mir wirklich.!
Habe meine DVB-T Karte mit dem Antennenkabel mit dem Heizkörper verbunden. Nur den inneren Kupferdraht. 
"Kann (klingt plausibel) an der Erdung von Hausantenne und Heizkörper liegen." Siehe da alle 28 - 30 Programme da.
Diese Aktion mit passiver Stabantenne im Zimmer verschieben und verschieben und verschieben und ...... ist für die Tonne.

MfG


----------



## (@ze) (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Habe ich auch nicht vor!

Ich meinte, das die Antenne als Antenne funktionieren soll und nicht das Kabel.
Herbboy hatte damit ja schon einen Teilerfolg. Da nehm ich mal an das die 2 Meter A-Kabel 
nicht reichen, ohne die Wohnung mit einer Drahtfalle zu verzieren.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Heizkörper wird nix, ich hab Fußbodenheizung


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Versuch mal das hier.
DVB-T Antennen ? VDR Wiki
Bringt fast den gleichen Empfang wie unsere elektrische Zimmerantenne.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Noch mal zum Verständnis: mit den zB 12,5cm Antennenlänge ist nur das Teilstück gemeint, bei dem das Metal frei liegt - zwischen Antenne und Tuner kann ich aber trotzdem ein langes Kabel zum Verbinden nehmen?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Jep.
Die Maße beziehen sich einzig und alleine auf das freigelegte Stück.
Wie viel Kabel dann dahinter folgt ist schnurz - mit der Einschränkung das zu viel Kabel halt nie gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

O.,k, ich schaue mal. Es muss halt rel. lang sein, weil mein PC bestimmt 6m vom Fenster weg ist...


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

6m sind kein Problem.
Bei der letzten EM hatten wir 10,das hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Ich hab von meinen Eltern nun ein 6m-Kabel genommen, die Antenne draußen aufs Geländer: der Empfang war sogar schlechter, obwohl er alle Sender gefunden hat, auch ZDF. 

Dann hab ich mal aus "Verzweiflung" das windows media center benutzt - damit geht es! ^^  verdammte terratec Software, taugt wohl nicht viel...


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Wie ist den die Signalstärke?
Wir sind auf der Arbeit eigentlich voll raus aus dem Sendegebiet,liegen aber in eine Linie
mit der Sendstation am Rhein und insgesamt ein wenig erhöht.
Da kriegen wir alles rein was DVB-T zu bieten hat.
Hier zu Hause wo ich eigentlich 20Km näher dran bin hab ich ohne Dachantenne keine Chance.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Keine Ahnung, wo ich das nachschauen kann. Aber mit dem DVB-T-Empfänger in meinem Notebook ging es immer problemlos, wenn ich die Antenne etwas näher am Fenster hatte. Leider hab ich für winXP da keine Software, die den Empfänger erkennt.

Und jetzt, mit dem media center, geht es ja auch. ^^


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lautsprecherkabel als DVB-T-Antenne?*

Anschlusskabel reichelt elektronik - OnlineShop für digitales tv,fernsehtechnik,SAT-TV, AudioVideo,satelliten tv,tv dvb,tv sat anlage,audio lautsprecher,

Antennen reichelt elektronik - OnlineShop für satellit tv,sat,antenne,video verstärker,audio markt,sat technik,analoge tv,

Da würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen, ein LS Kabel als Dipol zu nutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe wie gestern schon gepostet nun ein 6m-Antennenkabel als Verlängerung: per Terratec-Software starke Empfangstörungen bei einigen Sendern, mit dem Vista Windows Media Center aber alles einwandfrei am PC (windows Vista) - aber am Laptop mit windows XP findet er immer noch keinen einzigen Sender... WMC hat der nicht... und nun?


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mich nciht täusche braucht Win XP einen Patch für DVB Empfänger, SP3 ist drauf, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2010)

SP3 müßte drauf sein, müßte ich bei Gelegenheit mal checken. Hättest Du nen Link für den Patch oder ne Idee, wie der heißen könnte?


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juni 2010)

Such mal nach "BDA".

http://www.satelco.de/downloads/bda_info.txt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2010)

Hab ein update gefunden, das is aber nur für SP2, konnte nicht installiert werden, da ich SP3 hab...


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

@Herbboy: Sach mal, Media Center, da will ich auch mal mit rumprobieren. Kann ich die komplette Programmwahl über das MC vornehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, du startest das einfach, da kannst Du bei irgendeinem setup-Punkt Sender suchen lassen und danach auch ordnen. Das Ordnen ist ein bisschen umständlich, Du musst halt einen Sender "greifen" und immer um einen Platz nach oben schieben. Also am besten mit dem anfangen, der später an Nr.1 stehen soll usw.


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

Das klingt schon mal brauchbar. Aber ich meine das etwas anders. Ich hab mir eine DVB-S Karte ersteigert, welche ohne Knippse ist. Ich hab aber eine X10 womit man das MC ja steuern kann. Mit anderen Worten: Ich kann die Lautstärke und die Kanalwahl durch das MC vornehmen? Ich kann ja nicht rumprobieren, weil MC ja zwangsläufig einen Tuner haben will.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

hmm, also ich starte das MC halt, geh auf LiveTV, da hab ich dann einen Sender und kann mit der Maus umschalten und die Lautstärke verändern. Wenn nun eine FB das MC steuert, müßte das an sich ja ebenso klappen.


----------

